# I don't want to be like this forever!



## claire88 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have had IBS-D for 5 years. At first it was when I went out only, which I think was partly psychological. I thought I was just starting to manage it as well as I could and it has got worse again. Lately I have been getting painful stomach cramps before having to run to the loo, and this happens about 6-10 times a day. It has never been like this for me, and if I thought it was bad before this is really something else. I just wish I could have the same feeling a normal person does when they need the toilet, and to have a normal movement would be great, but it is always horrible cramps followed by very loose stools. A couple of years ago I did let the IBS get me down and take over my life a bit, then I managed to get a grip on things and start to manage it. With this though, there is no managing. Even when I've just been I can get the cramps as quickly as 5 minutes later. It has barely ever affected me when I've been at home, it's always been awful when I was out of the house. I don't think I can cope with this happening all day every day. I had only just started going on short bus journeys again, after 3 years of no public transport, and now it has flared up worse than ever and I can't see it ever getting better. I have taken Imodium but I think that swings me too much the other way and I end up getting the bad cramps and not being able to have a bowel movement to alleviate them. I have also tried Buscopan but this makes the cramps 10x worse and makes me feel bloated. I am only 22 and this syndrome has already detrimented my life so much that I have to have a porta-loo in my car everywhere I go. I can't learn to drive, I can't get a job, and this country does not recognise it as a disability so I have no empathy for it. I feel about 92 years old and this is ruining my life. I feel like I'm the only one going through this and I can't live like this forever


----------



## bzluva (Oct 19, 2010)

I know exactly how u feel as do a lot of ppl on this forum ! Ive been suffering for a few years now but recently its got so bad i dread going to work ! I am ok if i can get to the loo but if i am doing a job where i cant go it makes me panic and need to go ! I worry when i go shopping and only go if i know there is a loo nearby and can guarantee i will need it as soon as i get there but once i have gone iw ill be ok then for the rest of my shopping trip ! Its ruining my life and I am scared i will lose my job over it as if i get that desperate i will just walk off my job and thats something i am not allowed to do ! I enjoy going to gigs but am scared to go to the outdoor gigs i used to love as once we get to our front row spot theres no getting out and thats scary ! last year a woman near me had an accident and everyone around us was laughing at her ! it was horrible !! like u i just want to be normal again and to be able to go out and to work without worry about my toilet habits !!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

With the imodium.. you may need to take a simethicone product (an anti gas product.. like Windeze I think for you guys) WITH the imodium to prevent or at least lessen the cramping. And if one tablet is too much.. try breaking them in half. I use it with meals as prevention.


----------



## Agent Anxious (Oct 18, 2010)

For years the only time I had bathroom issues was when I had gotten extremely nervous. Like with storms I would get violently ill. Two weeks ago I had a bad anxiety and ever since I haven't been able to go to the bathroom like I normally would. I already have fears of leaving my house and now with going to the bathroom all the time I am even more afraid. We live about 45 minutes from town and there are no bathrooms along the way into town so now my anxiety is even worse about going out. I have a party coming up this weekend and I am afraid to attend because of this. My life was already sheltered with my anxiety disorder but now with IBS-D on top of it, it is even worse. I do know that for the moment it may get me down but I have to think positive which can be extremely hard to do. I hope every thing works out for you. I know how it is to feel like life is just passing by you and you can't enjoy it.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Anxiety Anx--you are VERY brave, you put your picture on this site! I admire you. As for the party, can you go and check out the venue ahead of time and see the restroom situation? That releives my stress a lot, seeing where they are, how many, that sort of thing. Planning, I'm really ocd.


----------



## caitylin16 (Oct 5, 2009)

I know what you're going through exactly! I'm also 22 and have had this for almost 5 years. No one understands what you're going through, and sometimes I don't even know what is going on in there! I am on Buscopan for the pain and spams (they get so bad I cry, and I have a high tolerance for pain!)and Imodium to help me control the D a little better. I agree Buscopan makes me really bloated and gassy but it constipates, which I will take anyday over constant D. If the bloating get bad, I take a GasX (like BQ said) and it helps a bit. I also have cut almost anything delicious and tastey out of my diet and eat the same thing everyday to help keep me normalsih. I wish people would understand that IBS ruins lives and can take a serious toll on the persons psyche and life. I know I go through patches where I just stay home.


----------



## claire88 (Dec 10, 2009)

''I know how it is to feel like life is just passing by you and you can't enjoy it''This is exactly how I feel. It's depressing, and makes you feel like you're missing out on living a fun and normal life. I just can't believe it's getting worse AGAIN, just when I thought I was managing it fairly ok.


----------



## emz (Nov 9, 2010)

I know how you feel. I'm 18 and I got diagnosed a few months ago but I've had the symptoms for about 3 years. I got kicked out of school for bad attendance and can't get a job. I hate that they don't see it as a disability as it's an illness that stops you being able to work, especially as a lot of people get it when they're capable of working. You're definitely not alone, I feel like my life's over before its begun.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

My D started in 1988 and continued on a daily basis for 10 years, worsening as time went on. In 1998 I started taking a flavonoid supplement to control my cholesterol. Over the next year it eliminated my GERD and slowly stopped my IBS. For the past 10 years it has been little more than an inconvenience. I have traveled to Europe twice and attend classes at the local university by public transit and a bicycle (35-45 minutes each way) without incident. My life used to feel like it was over. That was a long time ago.Mark


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

emz said:


> I know how you feel. I'm 18 and I got diagnosed a few months ago but I've had the symptoms for about 3 years. I got kicked out of school for bad attendance and can't get a job. I hate that they don't see it as a disability as it's an illness that stops you being able to work, especially as a lot of people get it when they're capable of working. You're definitely not alone, I feel like my life's over before its begun.


Feel the same. Money is given to every other illness there is but this one.I mean what should you do if you cannot work...Starve? ###### yourself trying?I personally can work (not all places but I need to find the right one). But if I could not go outside my home and had to starve I would consider to kill the person responsible for the decision (not to let it count as a disability). That way it would get media attention and other with the same disability would be helped not not have to starve...The above is purely theoretical for me. But the above mindset should be considered when making decisions. People who got nothing to lose are dangerous







I believe the main problem is that those who make the decision does not understand the problem and it is really hard to uderstand also since everyones IBS is different.


----------

